# where the heck is it???



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

It's probably one of those GM trannys that don't have a dipstick. You have to get under it and pull the fill plug and check the level with your finger.

No, I'm not joking.......:no: Cost savings, ya know...:whistling2:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

If it's a manual transmission, there is no dip stick.
Otherwise, keep looking.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nope, it's auto.... and i could swear i checked it at one time or another....i just can't find the way NOW!? hmmm

next! lol

DM


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

It does actually have a "dip stick", but is located on the side of the transmission down by the pan. You will have to be underneath the vehicle to access it. If I remember right, it's on the driver's side..


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

> The 2000 and several other years of this vehicle have no transmission dipstick because they use a sealed transmission. The actual process for checking the trans fluid is elusive as I have been searching for days. The popular answer is that you need the vehicle engine and transmission at operating temperature, on a level surface, and then you pull a small plug (location in dispute) near the right axel shaft and watch for a small amount of fluid to run out. If none does, then it is low. Best I can come up with so far.


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_is_the_transmission_dipstick_located_on_a_2000_Chevy_Malibu


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you wouldn't happen to have a Chilton's diagram laying around, would you? lol
i DO know it's a real bytch to add fluid!!!! 
you have to reach a SKINNY arm alongside the HOT tube and using 2 fingers/thumb, then try to unscrew the stupid cap.
i have to wait a couple hours before i can touch it.
THEN you need a long skinny tube funnel to push down at a weird angle and it barely goes in the hole. (crooked) 
sheesh...

DM


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

OK, talked to a friend who has one of those. He says the check plug is on the passenger side of the housing near the axle. Pull the bolt and fill 'til it runs out the hole.

FWIW, he also offered to sell the car to me for cheap:whistling2:


----------

